

Nice try, Amazon: 'One-click' payment too obvious to patent - gmac
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/07/european_patent_office_says_amazon_oneclick_payment_too_obvious_to_patent/

======
gmac
Decision in full (PDF): [http://www.epo.org/law-practice/case-law-
appeals/pdf/t071244...](http://www.epo.org/law-practice/case-law-
appeals/pdf/t071244eu1.pdf)

